# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الجمعة 15/01/2016

## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*تاجيل انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز ٢٠١٦
قال مصدر عالي الثقة باتحاد الكرة العام اليوم الخميس ان هناك اتجاه داخل أورقة الاتحاد  لتأجيل افتتاح منافسة الدوري الممتاز عند الموعد المحدد له في السادس والعشرين من يناير الي الثلاثين منه لمزيد من الترتيبات المتعلقة بالمنافسة
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*إبراهومة يسجل إشادة كبرى بعطرون
أبدى الكابتن إبراهيم حسين مدرب المريخ السابق الذي يعمل بقطر إعجابه الشديد بالقدرات الدفاعية الممتازة للقادم الجديد صابر عطرون وإجادته لمتطلبات وظيفة الطرف الأيمن العصري بصورة أكثر من رائعة، وأشار ابراهومة إلى أن عطرون مكسب كبير للمريخ ويعتبر نجم التسجيلات الحقيقي بلا منازع خاصة وأن الأحمر كان يحتاج بشدة للاعب طرف أيمن بمواصفات عطرون ليقوم بالأدوار الدفاعية بصورة مثالية غير أن ابراهومة عاد وأشار إلى أن عطرون يحتاج لبعض اللمسات في جانب إرسال الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى لأنه يجيد كسب الكرات المشتركة ويسهم في بناء الهجمة من الخلف لكن تنقصه اللمسة الأخيرة عندما يرسل الكرة المعكوسة أمام المرمى لأنها لا تصل بالدقة المطلوبة وبالتالي اذا نجح المدرب في مساعدته للتخلص من هذا العيب لن يستطيع أي لاعب منافسته وسيحتل موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي على الطرف الأيمن ليقدم الكثير للمريخ، وراهن ابراهومة على أن عطرون لن يخرج من تشكيلة أي مدرب يشرف على تدريب الفرقة الحمراء لأن كل المواصفات المطلوبة في لاعب الطرف الأيمن المميز تتوافر في عطرون.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## الدلميت

*صباحك زين ماجد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباح النور والسرور عليك يا ماجد وعلي كل الاونلايناب
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*اكد السيد عبدالصمد محمد عثمان نائب رئيس المريخ السابق في تصريحات "للانتباهة" انه قد اتخذ قراراً بعدم العودة للعمل الاداري بالنادي في المرحلة القادمة بعد ان أدى ضريبة المريخ منذ ثمانينات القرن الماضي ويكفيه فخراً انه قد أسهم في فوز المريخ بكأس مانديلا كأعظم انجاز في تاريخ النادي وكحدث غير مسبوق في مسيرة الكرة السودانية..
وقال عبدالصمد ان العمل في المريخ شرف وواجب على كل من يملك القدرة لدفع المسيرة نحو الانجازات ولكن المؤسف ان العمل في المريخ أصبح طارداً بسبب أجواء الهجوم والاساءة والتجريح التي طالت كل من يعمل بشرف وأمانة ويرفض المجاملة في حقوق النادي ومصالحه..
وأوضح نائب الرئيس السابق انه قد تعرض لحملات هجوم متواصلة دون اي مبررات أو أسباب موضوعية ولكنه تجاوزها لأنه يؤمن ان العمل الجاد هو ابلغ رد على كل اساءة مشيراً الى انه ليس لديه عداء مع اي شخص أو مجموعة في النادي ولكنه ظل مستهدفاً بسبب حفاظه على اموال المريخ وعدم السماح لأي شخص بالحصول عليها دون وجه حق بعد ان اعتقد البعض ان اموال النادي مستباحة رغم انهم ينبغي ان يعطوا المريخ ولا يأخذوا منه اذا كانوا فعلاً يدينون بالولاء للنادي والذي يفترض في كل من يحبه ويريد ان يراه قوياً ومنتصراً ان يعمل من اجله متجرداً من السعي للحصول على أي مكاسب مادية تسيء اليه وتنتنقص من قدره..
وحول رأيه في قرار جمال الوالي بعدم العودة في المرحلة القادمة قال هناك اجماع بين كل رموز المريخ وجماهيره ان الوالي هو واحد من أعظم رؤساء النادي واكثرهم قدرة على العطاء المتواصل والذي يقف شاهداً عليه تاريخ المريخ في الاربعة عشر عاماً الماضية والذي رصعه بكثير من الانتصارات والانجازات التي وضعت المريخ في المكان اللائق به عربياً وافريقياً وجعلت اسمه على كل لسان بجهد هذا القائد الذي لم يبخل على المريخ بجهده وفكره وماله والمؤكد ان ما صرفه الوالي على المريخ والذي تجاوز المائتي مليار هو عطاء خالص ومتجرد دفعه عن طيب خاطر ولم يمتن به يوماً على النادي أو يفرض رأيه وسيطرته على المريخ..
واكد عبدالصمد في ختام تصريحه ان ابتعاد الوالي يعتبر خسارة كبيرة للمريخ وسيخلق فراغاً يصعب ملئه بقائد يملك كل قدرات جمال الفكرية والمادية وقوة الشخصية في مواجهة المشاكل والأزمات وتحمله لسيول النقد والهجوم التي لم تخرجه يوماً عن طوره او تدفعه للدخول في معارك صحفية او استغلال نفوذه لتصفية حساباته مع من يسيئون اليه لانه يحمل الحب والخير حتى للذين يناصبونه العداء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء ماجد وفراس الشفيع على الإبداعات
وجمعة سعيدة ومباركة على الجميع 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

• الفيفا يحظر ريال مدريد واتلتيكو من ابرام الصفقات لفترتين
• ريال مدريد يرى أن عقوبة الفيفا غير منصفة
• أتلتيكو مدريد يؤكد أنه سيستأنف ضد عقوبة الفيفا
• رئيس أتلتيكو مدريد يصف عقوبة الفيفا بأنها ظالمة للغاية
• برشلونة يرى أن قواعد الفيفا تجبر الاندية للتقيد بها
• فالنسيا يلحق بركب المتأهلين لربع نهائي كأس ملك إسبانيا
• فاكتمال عقد دور الثمانية لكأس ملك إسبانيا بتأهل أتلتيكو مدريد
• بورتو يُجري مفاوضات مع سرجيو كونسيساو لتدريب الفريق
• مانشستر يونايتد يسعى للتعاقد مع توني كروس
• سندرلاند يضم المهاجم السنغالي ندوي على سبيل الإعارة
• تشلسي يسعى لتجديد عقد الصربي إيفانوفيتش
• ريال مدريد يرفض عرض ليفربول لضم الجوهرة أوديغارد
• موناكو يؤكد اجراء مفاوضات مع ناد ايطالي لإنتقال الشعراوي
• باتو لم يسافر مع كورنثيانز للمعسكر التدريبي ويفضل الرحيل لتشيلسي
• شالكه ينفي تلقيه عرضا من برشلونة لضم ساني
• أتلتيكو مدريد يؤكد أنه سيستأنف ضد عقوبة الفيفا
• ستوك سيتي يحرم من خدمات شاكيري امام ارسنال للاصابة
• آرسنال يتعاقد رسميا مع المصري محمد النني
• رومنيجه يثق في إمكانية إقامة مسابقة جديدة تجمع أندية أوروبا
• بيرلو : يوفنتوس لا يزال الأفضل في إيطاليا
• فان دير فارت: أمر بأضعف لحظات مسيرتي الكروية
• بروسيا دورتموند يستعد لخوض ودية تشومبوك الكوري
• كريتشيتو مدافع زينيت الروسي ينتظر اتصالا من روما لضمه
• الأهلي القطري يتعاقد مع الارجنتيني كاراندو حتى نهاية الموسم
• الإسماعيلي يتعادل مع سموحة ويواصل مسلسل تراجع النتائج
• الإمارات تهزم أستراليا بالنيران الصديقة في كأس آسيا للمنتخبات

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 21 :

• نيس (-- : --) انجيه الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس اسيا تحت 23 عاماً - المجموعات :

• الصين (-- : --) سوريا الساعة: 14:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

• ايران (-- : --) قطر الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري البرتغالي الممتاز - الأسبوع 18 :

• سبورتينغ لشبونة (-- : --) تونديلا الساعة: 23:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 10

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 14 :

• الانتاج الحربي  (-- : --) اسوان الساعة: 16:00.. القناة: النيل للرياضة 

• الاتحاد السكندري   (-- : --) المصري الساعة: 18:00.. القناة: النيل للرياضة 

• المقاولون العرب  (-- : --) وادي دجلة الساعة: 20:45.. القناة: النيل للرياضة 

==========

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ كأس ملك إسبانيا - دور الـ 16 :

• غرناطة (0 : 3) فالنسيا

• أتلتيكو مدريد (3 : 0) رايو فاليكانو

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس تركيا - المجموعات :

• ديار باكير (1 : 0) سانليورفا سبور
• تيزلاسبورت (1 : 1) أنطاليا سبور
• كارابوك سبور (1 : 2) بلدية سيفاس
• أسكيشيهر سبور (2 : 2) تيبيشيك
• بشكتاش (1 : 0) طرابزون

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس آسيا تحت 23 سنة - المجموعات :

• الأردن (3 : 1) فيتنام
• استراليا (0 : 1) الامارات

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المصري  - الأسبوع 14:

• الاسماعيلي  (2 : 2) سموحة 

• الداخلية (1 : 1) الاهلي

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الجزائري - الأسبوع 16:

• اتحاد الجزائر (1 : 1) نصر حسين داي

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سداسي المريخ المتخلف يصل الدوحة القطرية 

خاص : ديربي سبورت
وصل للعاصمة القطرية الدوحة سداسي المريخ ضفر - بخيت خميس - شمس الفلاح - الحارسان محمد المصطفى وديدا والمهاجم شمس الفلاح للانضمام لمعسكر الفريق بعد تخلفهم بسبب التأشيرات .
يذكر ان ضفر لم يرافق المريخ لاثيوبيا بسبب الزواج وسيبدأ الاعداد لاول مرة مع الفريق .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


★★نبض الصفوة★★
★★امير عوض★★
★تحت الرماد وميض نار★

★الحيطة و الحذر واجبان حيال تسليم المريخ للإتحاد العام ملفي لاعبيه (ألوك و شيبوب)..
★الطريقة الغريبة التي تعامل بها الإتحاد و اللا مبالاة الأغرب التي مارسها تجاه قضية اللاعب شيبوب تحديدا تنبئ بالقادم الأسوأ..
★فمع علمهم الكامل بمآلات ما ستصير إليه الأمور مستقبلا حيال صمتهم المريب حول حماية لاعبي كشوفات الرديف في الأندية المختلفة.. و مع ذلك لم نسمع من الإتحاد العام عبر مخرجات إجتماعه الأخير كلمة وحيدة حول هذا الأمر الخطير..
★فهل ينتظر الإتحاد ردة فعل المريخ و إنتظار (خراب سوبا) ليفتح الله عليه بكلمة أو قرار؟!!
★و حتي قبل عقد الإجتماع (الطناشي) كنا قد بينا قصور المادة (٥٥) للبت في قضايا (الكباري و التغولات).. و إنتظرنا منهم دعمها بتفسيرات يجعلها مواكبة للتطورات الخطيرة الجديدة التي دخلت كسابقة في أختطاف و تدمير هذه الشريحة المهمة للاعبين..
★و كما تابع الجميع فقد (تمخض جبل الإتحاد ليضع فأرا).. لتأتي قرارات عرجاء لم تضف جديدا سوي المزيد من الهزال و (الخرمجة) للكرة السودانية المتواضعة سلفا..
★و كانت ثالثة الأثافي متمثلة في زيادة عددية أندية الدوري الممتاز (الميت إكلينكيا) ليصبح العدد الكلي (١٨ نادي) بالتمام و الكمال..
★هذه الإضافات لن تزيد في جسد الكرة السودانية سوي المزيد من الهزال.. فالمستويات المتدنية لفرق المؤخرة التي شملتها الإعفاءات ستضعضع المنافسة فنيا.. كل هذا غير المزيد من الرهق المادي المبذول مقابل سفريات الأندية لمختلف مدن الدوري الممتاز بالإضافة لرفع عدد المباريات المستحقة إجمالا لتصل ل(٣٤) مباراة!!
★و مع ذلك لم يتكرم قادة الإتحاد بزيادة موازية في عوائد الأندية من خلال البث أو أموال الرعاية حتي تتمكن الأخيرة من مجابهة هذا الرهق الإضافي!!
★حتي الطريقة (المبتدعة) خلال قرعة المسارات التي وضعت من أجل إراحة الأندية من وعثاء السفر.. نجدها قد أغفلت جانبا إقتصاديا مهما يتمثل في زيادة المصروفات التي ستبذلها الأندية خلال إقامتها في تلك المدن لمدة تزيد علي الأسبوع..
★فعندما يسافر أي فريق مثلا لعطبرة لملاقاة (الأمل و الأهلي) أو كوستي لملاقاة (المريخ و الرابطة) سيجد نفسه مجبرا علي المكوث طيلة الإسبوع الفاصل بين المباراة الأولي و الثانية في تلك المدن.. و تشمل تلك الإقامة منصرفات الفنادق و الإعاشة بالإضافة لوسيلة السفر..
★فرق القمة (ذات الإمكانيات المادية العالية) بإمكانها تلافي طول الإقامة بالسفر و العودة مرتين بسهولة.. لكن ستبقي المعاناة رفيقة للفرق الأخري التي تشكوا لطوب الأرض من شح الأموال و قلة الدعم..
★و كالعادة.. فلم يعر الإتحاد العام معاناة أنديته إنتباها أو يجد ذلك عنده أدني إهتمام..
★لينتهي الإجتماع بالخروج بقرارته البائسة التي شملت مواصلة قناة (النيلين) الفاشله في بثها الحصري.. و حل لجنة الإستئنافات و ترك لجان مجدي (المنظمة و شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة) كما هي!! مع أنها الأحق بالحل..
★و كما بشر (الكاردينال) الجميع قبل شهر و نيف بحل لجنة الإستئنافات لم يجد الإتحاد (الصامت) بدا من قول سمعا و طاعة ليبصم علي قرار الحل لأقوي لجانه العدلية..
★مع أنه كان من الواجب عليهم تحميل الأخطاء التي أخلت بالموسم السابق للمتسببين الرئيسين فيها.. و أهمهم (اللجنة المنظمة) التي فشلت بدرجة الإمتياز في إدارة الدوري منذ مراحله الأولي إلي حين نهايته المشوهة التي تابعناها جميعا..
★و الأغرب في هذه اللجنة هو تمسك رئيسها مجدي شمس الدين (المسافر دوما) بمنصبه الخالي في أغلب الأوقات.. و هذا الأمر تحديدا كان يجب علي الإتحاد العام مراجعته و إصلاح عطبه لأنه أس المشاكل..
★يسافر مجدي و يترك دولاب العمل المكتظ من خلفه بلا إدارة.. مما يؤدي لظهور خطابات ممهورة بتوقيع السكرتير (الغائب) فتتفجر علي إثرها عشرات الخلافات..
★فهل نضبت كفاءات رجالات الإتحاد و لم يعد فيه غير مجدي فقط حتي تسند إليه رئاسة أهم لجنة مع علمهم بعدم تفرغه؟!!
★و لماذا يصر مجدي علي عدم حل لجانه طالما لا يملك وقتا يسمح له بإدارتها و البت في قضاياها؟
★الرأي عندي أن يبتدع الإتحاد العام لجنة منظمة جديدة تحت مسمي (اللجنة المنظمة المتنقلة) لتقوم بتنظيم أمور الدوري الممتاز و تتنقل مع رئيسها من بلد إلي آخر حاملة معها أختامها و أوراقها المروسة!!
★نبضات أخيرة★
★لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة التي يرأسها مجدي.. رفعت عقوبة الإيقاف عن لاعب الأمل عطبرة التي أوقعتها عليه لجنة الإستئنافات العليا قبل أن ينقض قرارها ذلك مجلس إدارة الإتحاد العام في أقل من أربعة و عشرين ساعة..
★ألا يعلم أعضاء اللجنة بأن قرارات الإستئنافات نهائية قبل أن يحرجوا أنفسهم بهذا الشكل المهين؟!!
★ذات اللجنة التي خرمجت في قرار الإستئنافات.. هي من سيتولي التحقيق مع اللاعب الهارب شرف شيبوب.. و هي التي أوكل إليها الإتحاد العام أمر القضية!!
★شخصيا لا أستبشر خيرا من وراء هذه اللجنة.. و لا تروقني طريقة تعاطيها لكل الأمور..
★علي إدارة المريخ متابعة هذه اللجنة خلال بتها في قضايانا المعلقة لديها.. و التوجس خيفة ضياع حقوقنا طرفها..
★الإتحاد العام حل لجنة الإستئنافات العليا المستقلة و التي لم ترضخ لسلطته و سطوته و لم تؤثر فيها طلبات فحصه المتكررة.. و ترك اللجنة المنظمة أس الداء و البلاء..
★عينكم في الفيل تطعنوا في ضلوا..
★أخيرا إلتأم شمل لاعبي المريخ المتخلفين عن السفر رفقة زملائهم في معسكر الدوحة..
★نتمني أن تتوسع مساحة الخيارات لدي المدرب في المباراة الإعدادية القادمة بعد وصول الجميع..
★في بادرة كريمة من الإتحاد القطري فقد تم منح المريخ فرصة التدرب داخل ملاعب أكاديمية (أسباير) العالمية و المخصصة فقط للفرق العالمية من شاكلة البايرن ميونخ..
★و فعلا العالمي.. في المكان العالمي.. و شرف لأسباير أن يتواجد المريخ العظيم علي ملاعبها..
★تجربة ثانية في إنتظار الزعيم العالمي.. و بغض النظر عن نتيجتها نتمني أن يستفيد من خلالها الجهاز الفني و اللاعبين في تطبيق الخطط و الجمل التكتيكية حسب نظرة الجهاز الفني..
★لا حديث في الخليج العربي هذه الأيام سوي عن تألق أفضل لاعب أفريقي برأي الخبراء الحقيقين (بكري عبدالقادر)..
★بعد هدفه اللوحة في شباك التعاون (ثالث الدوري السعودي القوي جدا).. فلا غرابة من أن يطلب الجميع ود (العقرب)..
★حملت الأنباء تألق عدد من اللاعبين خلال فترة الإعداد.. نتمني أن يتواصل مسلسل التألق لحين بداية الموسم و خلال المباريات التنافسية..
★في نفس يوم مباراة الزعيم السوداني مع التعاون.. لعب الخرطوم الوطني مع (الزمالك) متصدر الدوري المصري.. و لعب (نادي المستثني بجمعية) مع هرقله من الدرجة الثالثة..
★أغرب ما في الموضوع كان هو مساحة الإحتفاء بالثلاثية الوهمية!!
★سادومبا الذي تم تسجيله في العام (٢٠٠٩) و هرب في (٢٠١٢).. في طريقه الآن لبطولة مسلسل (نجوم من الأمس)!!
★علي نجوم (العصر الذهبي) نفض الغبار عن أنفسهم و بدء تمارين اللياقة البدنية.. فإحتمال طلبهم للتسجيل يبقي واردا بشدة هذه الأيام.
★نبضة أخيرة★
الزعيم في أسباير.. عالمي لا تكلمني. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمرين صباحي للزعيم اليوم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﻫﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﺒﺖ

ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺿﻤﻦ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﻮﻡ غد ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻛﺎﺩﻳﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﺳﺒﺎﻳﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﻭ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﻟﻮﻙ ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻈﻬﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﺮﺕ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ .. ﺣﻴﺚ ﻳﺴﻌﻲ ﻟﻠﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﺳﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ابرز عناوين الصحف السياسية السودانية الصادرة يوم الجمعة 15 يناير 2016م
أخبار اليوم:
بالصور: “اخبار اليوم” تزور “ملى” مصدر شرارة احداث الجنينة الدامية وتقف على الحقيقة
افادات مثيرة لوزير الخارجية حول العلاقات السودانية الامريكية ومصرفى يؤكد استمرار التضييق على بنوك غربية وعربية لتعاملها مع السودان
غندور: خرطة طريق العلاقات مع واشنطن سلحفائية ولا مانع من دراسة التطبيع مع اسرائيل
التوقيع على عقد شراء قطارات من الصين بحضور وزير النقل ووزير الدولة بالمالية
د. مكاوي يعلن تخصيص “4” قطارات الى بورتسودان وقطارين خط الخرطوم سنار
وصول المعدنين السودانيين من الجزائر
هيئة الخرطوم: لا تلوث في المياه وما أثير لا يستند على وقائع علمية
توقيع العقودات والدراسات الوطنية لسد النهضة خلال فبراير
انطلاقة المفاوضات مع حركات دارفور (23) يناير في اثيوبيا
التغيير:
تنامي ظاهرة التهريب التجاري الى دولة الجنوب
توقيع العقودات والدراسات الوطنية لسد النهضة مطلع فبراير
البشير يسخر من الجنائية ويتعهد باستكمال الخدمات جاويش: الاخوان ليسوا جماعة متطرفة
غندور يتهم سودانيين بجعل العلاقة مع أمريكا عدائية
السوداني:
وزارة المالية تلزم الوحدات الحكومية بصرف المرتبات آلياً
والى غرب دارفور يطالب بجمع السلاح وحل مجالس شوري القبائل
مفاوضات رسمية بين الحكومة والحركات المسلحة ببرلين
الصيحة:
برلماني يقف على الاوضاع الأمنية بمدينة الجنينة
انطلاقة مهرجان شندي السياحى الرابع بالخميس
الانتباهة:
توقعات بمشاركة حركتى جبريل ومنى
استئناف المفاوضات بين قطاع الشمال والحركات المسلحة في 22 يناير الجارى ببرلين
مقترحات الحوار الوطنى بإنشاء منصب رئيس الوزراء
المجهر السياسي:
وزير الخارجية: شواهد تدل على تخفيف ضغط واشنطن على الخرطوم
توقيع العقودات والدراسات الوطنية لسد النهضة خلال فبراير القادم
الأهرام اليوم:
اللجنة الاقتصادية تتبنى مقترحات لاستقرار المعاملات المالية والمصرفية
اليوم التالي:
ترتيبات لانعقاد المؤتمر (18) لاصحاب الأعمال
آخر لحظة:
توقيع العقودات والدراسات الوطنية لسد النهضة خلال فبراير القادم
والى الجزيرة يوجه بإنفاذ مشروع كهربة المشاريع الزراعية بولاية الجزيرة
وزير مالية كسلا: مراجعات شاملة لقفل منافذ الاعتداء على المال العام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحزب الحاكم بالجنوب الحركة الشعبية تختار الأحمر الوهاج والنجمة شعارا لها






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدريب الجمعة الصباحي للمريخ

بحضور 26 لاعب المريخ تدرب صباح اليوم الجمعة إستعدادا للقاء الغد الإعدادي امام فريق هجر السعودي .

ومن خلال التدريب ظهرت الجدية والحماس العالي والشهية أصبحت مفتوحة للاعبين لتقديم أنفسهم بشكل جيد وإقتحام توليفية البلجيكي لوك إيمائيل المدير الفني للمريخ لهذا الموسم .

ومن هنا لا بد أن نبعث بالتحايا لرابطة المريخ بقطر وهي توفر كل معينات النجاح وسبل الراحة لبعثة المريخ في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة وهي تتكفل بكل مستلزمات المعسكر من إجراءات مالية وإدارية وفنية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (كورة سودانية) تكشف عن تعرض مهاجم المريخ المدينة للاصابة

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
تابعات (كورة سودانية) الاصابة التي تعرض لها مهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة في مباراة التعاون السعودي الودية حيث علمت مصادرنا ان اللاعب تعرض الي كدمة في قدمه تسببت في حرمانه من التدريبات بالامس بملعب النادي العربي .. وقد اكد الجهاز الطبي ان اصابة اللاعب خفيفة ومنح العلاج اللازم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من تدريب المريخ الصباحي اليوم














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يتوقع انضمام المالي تراوري لمعسكر الفريق بالدوحة مساء اليوم

توقع القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ وصول وصول المالي تراوري مهاجم الفريق إلى العاصمة القطرية الدوحة في العاشرة من مساء اليوم حتى يشارك في تحضيرات الفريق للموسم الجديد بصورة طبيعية، وذكر عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي أنهم يثقون في وصول تراوري في الوقت المتفق عليه مساء اليوم، لأنه تحرك فعلياً تجاه المغرب من العاصمة المالية باماكو، وسيصل إلى كازبلانكا المغربية عصر اليوم، واكملنا كل اجراءات تذاكر سفر اللاعب وتأكدنا من وصوله إلى الدوحة في العاشرة من مساء اليوم، حتى يتمكن من المشاركة في تحضيرات الفريق للموسم الجديد بصورة طبيعية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتجاه في المريخ لإلغاء تجربة الشرطة العراقي بدبي

يفضّل الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة البلجيكي لوك ايمال المدير الفني مواصلة الفريق لبرنامجه الإعدادي الحالي بالدوحة بدلاً عن السفر إلى دبي لمواجهة الشرطة العراقي في المباراة الودية التي تم تحديدها مسبقاً يوم الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري خاصة وأن البعثة الحمراء ستواجه مشكلة في التأشيرات عطفاً على مطالبة المدرب البلجيكي لوك إيمال باستمرار المعسكر الاعدادي في الدوحة حتى العودة إلى الخرطوم كسباً للوقت، لأن الانتقال إلى دبي سيجعل الفريق يخسر يومين في الرحلة من الدوحة إلى دبي ومن دبي إلى الخرطوم، لذلك يفضل ان يصرف المجلس النظر عن تلك الخطوة، لأن معسكر الدوحة كفيل بتجهيز الفريق للموسم الجديد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(كورة سودانية) تكشف عن وجود ضبابية في بث الممتاز

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
كشفت متابعات (كورة سودانية) عن وجود ضبابية حول ملف بث الدوري الممتاز للموسم الجديد 2016 بعد ان يتم حسم امر البث قبل انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز في السادس والعشرين من الشهر الحالي .. حيث كشفت ذات المتابعات ان التلفزيون لم يعلن حتي اللحظة الاتفاق حول بث الممتاز او الاتجاه الي ذلك .. كما افادت ان اتحاد الكرة ارسل خطابا الي ادارة التلفزيون لمعرفة تفاصيل النقل التلفزيوني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق 
التمديد مع الدعم..!!

*مع إقتراب فترة تكليفها من الإنتهاء وضعت لجنة تسير نادي المريخ الكرة
في ملعب الوزير الولائي اليسع الصديق بعد ان قدمت خطاب تعلن فيه إنتهاء
فترة تكليفها بحلول 21 يناير والتي كانت مقررة سابقاً بثلاث أشهر وأعلن
أعضاء اللجنة في ذات الوقت عن عدم رغبتهم في الإستمرار، وأعتقد ان أعضاء
اللجنة وجدو أنفسهم امام ذلك الخيار الذي بات هو الأنسب للأوضاع في
المريخ وأعني خيار ان تعرض الأجسام الإدارية حتي المنتخبة من قبل كالمجلس
السابق عن الإستمرار في إدارة شؤون النادي خصوصاً ان إدارة نادي بحجم
المريخ تحتاج لإمكانات كبيرة فرضها عدم وجود نهج واضح في عملية إدارة
المال في النادي طوال السنوات السابقة،لكن رغم ذلك نقول ان خيار التمديد
للجنة الحالية مع إضافة بعض الأسماء لها ودعمها فوق ذلك مالياً يعتبر
أفضل للمريخ ولما يدور فيه الأن من حراك يهدف لإعادة الشرعية لإدارة
النادي عبر إجراء الإنتخابات التي قطعت اللجنة الحالية أشواط بعيدة في
سبيل الترتيب لها خصوصاً أنها بادرت بفتح أبواب نيل العضوية وقامت فوق
ذلك بعمل كبير في هذا الملف الشائك بعد ان قامت بحصر كل عضوية النادي
السابقة والمسجلة مؤخراً لغرض الإرتقاء أولاً بهذا الملف الذي تتحدث
الأرقام فيه عن إهمال مريع مصاحب لعضوية نادي بحجم المريخ ولغرض أخر هو
الترتيب لقيام الجمعية العمومية للنادي لأجل الإنتخابات.
*لجنة التسير خلال فترة تكليفها قامت بعمل جبار وإستطاعت ان تحافظ علي
إستقرار النادي إدارياً بل مثلت وجه مشرق للعمل المؤسس والممنهج بعدما
إلتزمت بصياغة كل قراراتها وفق إطار المؤسسية حتي القرارات التي كان
حولها إنقسام بالرأي خرجت وفق إطار مؤسس وهذا بكل تأكيد يحسب لها ويؤكد
علي أنها قدمت تجربة مغايرة لما كان يحدث في المريخ حتي في عهد المجالس
المنتخبة التي كنا نشهد فيها العجب العجاب من خلافات وصراعات وتراشق
وتناحر ينتهي دوماً بتوقف كذا عضو عن مزاولة نشاطه كما حدث مع نائب رئيس
النادي السابق السيد عبدالصمد محمد عثمان وكما حدث أيضاً مع العقيد صديق
علي صالح والأمثلة كثيرة فيما كان يحدث في سوح المريخ الإدارية التي
إختلف أدائها في ظل إدارة اللجنة الحالية بصورة لافته ومتميزة جعلت كل
الملفات تدار وفق ما يتخذه مجلس الإدارة داخل إجتماعاته التي وصلت ل12
إجتماع وهذا الرقم يعتبر قياسي في فترة لا تتجاوز الشهرين ونصف لان
الإجتماعات من قبل كانت طوال موسم كامل لاتصل لهذا العدد وهذا الأمر قد
يستهونه البعض لكنه كان يضرب في أوتار حساسة في تلك المجالس وقد وصل
الجميع لذروة حقيقة مفادها ان العشوائية هي سيدة الموقف عند إنطلاق
الموسم الماضي الذي توقف فيه أكثر من عضو ومعهم نائب رئيس النادي لأسباب
إختفت جميعها الأن بفضل النهج الإداري المتميز والقويم فمن قبل شهدنا
خلافات لا تخفى حول قيادة بعثات الفريق للخارج والسيناريوهات كثيرة علي
شاكلة من يريد ان يستفرد بإدارة قطاع الكرة ويكون هو الآمر والناهي فيه
وأعتقد ان كل تلك الصور كانت تحدث بفضل اللأ مؤسسية المتبعة في ذلك
الوقت.
وهج اخير:-
*الحديث عن تعين جديد من قبل الوزير لا معني له ولا نعتقد انه سيحدث
فاللجنة الحالية كما قبلت التكليف بإمكانها إكمال ما بدأت حتي قيام
الجمعية العمومية التي سينتخب بعدها مجلس يدير شؤون النادي لكن لابد ان
يكون مع ذلك التمديد دعم مالي واضح حتي تتمكن اللجنة التي إجتهدت من قبل
حتي تتمكن من إنهاء ملفات كثيرة ظلت عالقة ومنها علي سبيل المثال حقوق
بعض اللاعيبين وحتي تتمكن أيضاً من تسير الوضع في النادي حتي موعد قيام
الجمعية العمومية فإدارة المريخ تحتاج لتدفق اموال خصوصاً ان إلتزمات
المريخ كبيرة ولا يمكن ان لأي أحد ان يتجاهل هذا الواقع وأعتقد ان
الوزارة سيدة العارفين لهذا نتوقع دعمها للجنة الحالية ان سارت في إتجاه
التمديد لها كما هو متوقع.
*الحديث عن عودة بعض الأسماء التي كانت متواجدة في المجلس السابق مازال
يتردد وأعتقد ان من تركو المريخ وهم من كانو منتخبين لن يعدو اليه عبر
نافذة التعين لهذا نرى انه لا مناص من التمديد للجنة الحالية مع إمكانية
تعديلها بإدخال بعض الأسماء ودعمها مالياً لمجابهة فترة تكليف جديدة تكون
نهايتها نهاية لمرحلة التعين بقيام جمعية النادي العمومية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ختام الدورة المدرسية القومية الخامسة والعشرون بالأبيض درة الدورات بتشريف رئيس الجمهورية

بحضور الرئيس البشير وعدد من الوزراء وولاة الولايات : الهجانة والشرطة يجسدون معركة شيكان بأرض المعركة الحقيقي بشمال كردفان ...



شهد المشير عمر حسن أحمد البشير رئيس الجمهورية وضيوف الولاية من الوزراء والولاة صباح امس تجسيد معركة شيكان بغابة شيكان وقد قدمت قوات الهجانة والشرطة عرضا حيا للمعركة وسبق ذلك فلم وثائقي حمل في طياته مراحل المعركة وقادتها والإستراتيجية التي اتبعها المهدي لهزيمة جيش هكس وقد شارك في العرض ألف وأربعمائة فرد يمثلون قوات الهجانة والشرطة واهل مناطق كازقيل والقرى التي حولها واتحاد الخيل وكان الرئيس البشير قد خاطب
الجماهير التي احتشدت من كل مكان لمشاهدة الحدث التاريخي وقال أنه سعيد بإقامة هذا التجسيد لمعركة شيكان في مكان المعركة الحقيقي لأنه
مكان سجل فيه تاريخ السودان وكانت شيكان المعركة الحاسمة وحققت انتصار السودان وتحرره . وقال الرئيس البشير ان شيكان معركة نادرة واصبحت درس لكل العسكريين والأكاديميين
وقال البشير ان المهدي
ادار معركة شيكان باستراتيحية وعبقرية فذة
وأوضح أن المهدي لم يكن يدعوا لقبيلة ولكن التفت حوله القبائل لأنه كان يحمل راية واحدة وهي راية لا اله إلا الله وحيا القوات المسلحة السودانية لأنها القوات الوحيدة التي تحمل أعلامها شعار لا اله إلا الله
وقال البشير ان شيكان تاريخ نعتز به نحن اهل السودان.
وشكر البشير هارون والي شمال كردفان علي اتخاذه القرار ليتم تجسيد معركة شيكان لتكون متزامنة مع الدورة المدرسية لأنها تذكرنا بتاريخنا وشكر قائد الهجانة وقوات الشرطة و كل من خطط ونفذ مشروع تجسيد معركة شيكان
مولانا أحمد هارون وإلي شمال كردفان حيا قوات الهجانة والشرطة التي مثلت معركة شيكان وقال ان المقصود من تجسيد معركة شيكان هو تقديم حصة تاريخ بيان بالعمل لطلابنا المشاركين في الدورة المدرسية وحيا مولانا هارون الهجانة وقال واصفا اياهم بأحفاد شيكان فلم ينكسروا ولم ينهزموا وكانت آخر معركة لهم كمعركة شيكان لم تتجاوز الأربعين دقيقة وقال مولانا هارون : نحن أمة لها تاريخ و لها أساس
وشكر هارون الامير الزين وقائد الفرقة وهيئة شئون الأنصار وتلبيتهم للدعوة ونادى بضرورة الوحدة الوطنية لأن الجميع يتشارك في وطن واحد وقدم شكره لكل القوى السياسية وقال أننا الآن نصطف في صف واحد لم نعرف معارضة أو حكومة بل كلنا السودان
وكان اللواء كمال الدين مصطفي قائد الفرقة الخامسة مشاه رئيس لجنة تجسيد معركة شيكان قد تحدث في بداية الإحتفال وقد حيا قوات الهجانة والشرطة وبارك للجنود تمثيلهم الممتاز للمعركة.
وقال ان تجسيد معركة شيكان يمثل إحدى أمجاد الجهاد السوداني
وشكر اللواء كمال مواطني كازقيل واهل المنطقة واتحاد الخيل لمشاركتهم في التجسيد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أجيال وراء أجيال ابراهومه الثالث وتوصيات ف حب. أشرف الالون لون الدم والنار لابراهومه الرابع خريج مدرسه الأشبال ...كلاهما أبناء المراحل السنيه ف الزعيم.....والمسيره متواصله بإذن الله..وعلي عهد الحاج صبير والكوتش زيدان وصلاح مشكله ..سنواصل المشوار من أجل مستقبل المريخ...



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشاهد رياضية
عبد الله ابو وائل
يا “كاريكا” شوف ليك فريق تاني!!

[العرض الذي تلقاه “كاريكا” من احد الاندية السعودية والذي جعل اللاعب يطالب من المجلس اطلاق سراحه وما قابله من رفض من جانب مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال “وسع الهوة” بين “كاريكا” و”الكاردينال”.
[تاخر انتظام المهاجم الاول بالهلال بمعسكر فريقه بسوسه التونسية لم يرض “الرئيس” الذي رد علي تلك الخطوة بالاتفاق مع الزيمبابوي “ادواردوسادومبا” لتقييده بالكشف الازرق في مايو من العام الجاري.
[رد رئيس الهلال بقوة علي “كاريكا” وقبل ذلك فرض عليه الانخراط في التدريبات تحت اشراف “هيثم مصطفي” الذي تحول بين ليلة وضحاها من “لاعب ” الي “مدرب”.
[ما يجري يشير بوضوح لوضع حد لمسيرة “كاريكا” بالهلال الذي يقال انه غاضب من تقييم الشبل”شيبوب” بالمليارات واهمال التفاوض معه رغم انه المهاجم الاول بالفريق.
[لا يقبل الكاردينال ان يسمع كلمة “لا” فهل ردد “كاريكا” هذه المفردة؟
[خطة مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال التي اقراها “البرير” والتي تعتمد علي التخلص من كبار اللاعبين وكان ضحيتها الاول “هيثم مصطفي” يرغب “الكاردينال” في تنفيذها بكل دقة ليكون “كاريكا” هو الضحية القادمة.
[هل صحيح ان “كاريكا” هدد بعدم التجديد للازرق في حالة عدم تقييمه التقييم الذي يناسب امكانياته!!
[توقعنا عدم استمرارية كبار اللاعبين “كاريكا وبشة وسيف مساوي” في ظل اشراف “هيثم” علي التدريب!
[لم يمض وقت علي تولي “هيثم مصطفي” لمنصب المدرب العام لكن اتفاق “الكاردينال” مع “سادومبا” يشير بوضوح للتخلص من “كبار اللاعبين”.
[ننصح “كاريكا” بالبحث عن فريق اخر منذ الان لان مقدمات الاستغناء عن جهوده تبدو اكثر وضوحا من ذي قبل!
[اتفاق الكاردينال مع سادومبا هي رسالة لبقية كبار اللاعبين!!!
مشهد اول
[لا ادر لماذا يصر مجلس المريخ علي نشر الاخبار المتعلقة باقتراب عودة “تراوري” لمواصلة الاعداد رغم ان المالي رفض الحضور الي الخرطوم قبل المغادرة لاثيوبيا وتعنت بعدم لحاقه بمعسكر “اديس ابابا” ولا اعتقد ان تراوري راغب في مواصلة نشاطه مع الاحمر!
[تراوري الذي استمرأ التمرد منذ ان كان متوشحا بالازرق لا اعتقد انه سيعدل من سلوكه الذي صار “حصريا” عليه.
[انسوا تراوري.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
ما هي ضمانات التمديد للتسيير؟

* يدور إتجاه داخل أهل المريخ بمخاطبة الوزير الولائي اليسع الصديق بالتمديد للجنة التسيير لثلاثة أشهر أخرى حتى يتم الفراغ من إعداد كل الملفات الموكل للجنة إنجازها
* أصحاب هذا الإتجاه هل وصلوا إلى ضرورة تمديد عمر اللجنة بعد الحصول على (ضمانات مالية) تعين على تسيير النشاط أم أنهم إتجهوا لقرار أو فكرة التمديد دون دراسة.؟
* لا نريد من أصحاب القرار أن يظلموا المريخ ويكتشفوا غداً أنهم أجرموا في حق هذا الكيان الكبير بقرارهم القاضي بالجلوس مع الوزير للتمديد للجنة
* ما لم تكن هناك ضمانات مضمونة ومؤكدة بتوريد مليارات الجنيهات في خزينة المريخ فإننا ننصح بعدم مخاطبة الوزير بالتمديد للجنة لثانية واحدة.
* نخشى على المريخ من غد ويا ويح المريخ من غد بلا مال.. وعلى الإخوة في لجنة اللتسيير عدم الموافقة على البقاء في حال عدم وجود ضمانات مالية حتى يكبروا في نظر كل أهل المريخ وننصحهم بعدم الإنسياق وراء الوعود الحالمة حتى لا يظلموا المريخ
* نعلم أن نيل عضوية مجالس المريخ لها سحر وبريق أخاذ وجاذب لا يقاوم ولكن لا نريد أن يكون التشبث بالمواقع وفقاً لما ذكرنا على حساب مصلحة الكيان الكبير.
* من قبل تحدث رئيس لجنة التسيير الباشمهندس أسامة ونسي مؤكدًا أن شهر يناير سيشهد ضخاً للأموال في خزينة المريخ من الجهات الرسمية معللاً الفترة الفائتة بأنها نهاية عام ومعروف أنها تشهد ركوداً للمال كما تشهد (قفل) كل العمليات المالية ولكنا اليوم في منتصف يناير من العام الجديد وهو الشهر الذي وعدنا فيه ونسي بتدفق المال وحتى اللحظة لم نشهد مالاً يتدفق!!
* قد يبدو حديثنا قاسياً لبعض الإخوة في لجنة التسيير ولكنا نخشى على المريخ لا أكثر لأن المستقبل قاتم ولا يبشر بأن هناك أملاً في تدفق المال وحتى اللحظة الفريق خارج البلاد وأموره المالية مرتبة ما دام في الخارج لأنه يقيم تحت جهود رابطة قطر ولكن عقب حضوره غداً ستظهر المشاكل المالية خاصة بعد بداية الدوري الممتاز
* عليه نناشد من يرون ضرورة التمديد للجنة بأن يراجعوا قرارهم كثيرًا لأنه حال لم ينصلح الحال ستكون الكارثة أكبر من الإحتمال لأن أي تراجع لفريق الكرة تعني الهجوم الكثيف على لجنة التسيير وعلى من قرروا التمديد لها
* نقدم نصحنا لأهل المريخ ونخشى ألا يستبينوا نصحنا إلا ضحى الغد بعد أن يسود الدمار والمشاكل ويتخذ أهل لجنة التسيير القرار الصعب بالرحيل (غصباً عنهم) ودون إرادتهم.
* الرحيل اليوم برضا وبعد إنتهاء مدة التكليف المحددة أفضل آلاف المرات من الرحيل بطريقة غير لائقة وغير كريمة
* بالأمس إقترحنا تقديم ونسي لإستقالته مع مجموعة أخرى غير قادرة على العطاء والإستعاضة بالوالي محل ونسي مع إضافة أعضاء جدد ولكن يبدو أن الإخوة في اللجنة لا يملكون نية الإستقالة رغم الحديث عن إنتهاء مهمة التكليف وعدم مواصلة المسيرة بعد العشرين من يناير المقبل
* يشهد الله إننا نقدر جيداً تضحيات الإخوة في لجنة التسيير وهم يتحملون مهمة التصدي لتسيير الأمور في هذا الظرف السيئ والقاسي بعد رحيل المجلس السابق دون مسببات منطقية حتى اللحظة وهم يضعون المريخ في موقف صعب وحرج
* وحتى لو تعثر فريق الكرة لا قدر الله سيكون المجلس السابق مسئولاً بنسبة كبيرة عما يحدث لأن الرحيل كان مفاجئاً وبلا مبررات مقنعة لأصغر مشجع حتى اللحظة.
توقيعات متفرقة
* يهمنا المريخ لأنه أكبر من الجميع فهو لا يحتمل المجاملات ولا يحتمل المجازفات والمخاطرات لأننا نعتقد بل على يقين أن بقاء لجنة التسيير لثلاثة أشهر مقبلة دون وجود ضمانات مالية لا تعني سوى مزيدًا من المشاكل لها وبالتالي يتضرر المريخ
* إدارة الأندية الكبيرة مثل المريخ لا تجدي معها التنظيرات والوعود المستقبلية ولكن تجدي معها الأموال قبل كل شيء.
* حينما نرشح رئيس المريخ السابق الوالي لتقلد لجنة التسيير فذلك لأنه الأنسب حالياً لأنه قريب من كل الملفات والقادر على توفير المال وقبل كل ذلك أنه السبب الرئيسي الذي قاد إلى الوضع الحالي بإستقالته ىالمفاجئة للجميع والتي تسببت في إحداث ربكة كبيرة في دولاب العمل الإداري.
* القادمون من العاصمة الإثيوبية يتحدثون بإعجاب عن درجة الإنضباط العالية جدًا للكابتن أمير دامر في مهمته الجديدة كمعاون للبلجيكي لوك.
* دامر أول المتواجدين في بهو الفندق للإستعداد للتدريبات وفي مرات كثيرة يسبق الجميع إلى ملعب التدريبات وعند وصول البعثة يكون دامر قد خلص من تجهيز كل معينات المران.
* نشاط وإنضباط الكابتن أمير قاد إلى إعجاب البلجيكي به وتقريبه منه بصورة لفتت الإنتباه وسط البعثة مما يعني أن إختياره كمعاون للمدير الفني لم يأتِ صدفة فتمساح الدميرة منذ أن كان لاعباً كان منضبطاً ونذكر أن الألماني كروجر كان يصر على منحه شارة القيادة ليكون كابتناً دائماً للفريق من فرط إعجباه بشخصيته وإنضباطه العالي.
* قدم فريق التعاون السعودي تجرية مفيدة للمريخ بحسب من تابعوا المباراة بالأمس بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة.
* عنكبة وبكري المدينة كانوا الأبرز في الفريق ومستوى المدينة تحديداً ليس مفاجئاً لنا لجدية اللاعب ويكفي أن إدارة التعاون طلبت خدماته وبالتأكيد سيجد أهل المريخ حرجاً كبيراً في إطلاق سراحه والفريق في حاجة كبيرة للاعب.
* لاحظنا أن مدرب المريخ ظل يشرك كريم الحسن في وظيفة المحور وعطرون في وظيفة الطرف اليمين ومن الواضح أن المدرب الجديد لا يفقه شيئاً عن وظيفة الثنائي وكنا نتوقع من القطاع الرياضي توضيح خانة الثنائي وبعد حضور دامر نتمنى منه القيام بالمهمة.
* في كثير من المرات يتسلم المدربون مهمة الإشراف الفني دون تقارير توضح خانات اللاعبين الأساسية والبديلة وهذه من المشاكل التي يواجهها المدربون الأجانب وآخرهم غارزيتو الذي أكد أنه لم يتسلم تقريراً يحوي تفاصيل كاملة عن اللاعبين فيما يتعلق بخاناتهم ومشاركاتهم في المباريات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزاويه: اعاده تكليف لجنه تسيير المريخ دون أي اضافات

تحصلت الزاويه علي معلومات مؤكده بصدور قرار يوم ١٩ من الشهر الحالي بامضاء اليسع الصديق وزير الرياضه بالخرطوم باعاده تكليف لجنه التسيير المريخيه لاداره النادي لفتره لاتقل عن ثلاثه اشهر دون اي اضافات من خارجها كما تردد مؤخرا و تشير الزاويه الي ان الوزير وبعد استلامه خطاب التسيير بانهاء تكليفها بحلول العشرين من الشهر الحالي قد اكد ضروره استمرارها بعدما حققته في الفتره القصيره الماضيه.
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*شكرا ماجد شكرا كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قدم مستوىً مميزاً أمام التعاون السعودي 
عطرون يخطو بثبات لأخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي للمريخ
ابراهومة: صابر المكسب الأول للأحمر في التسجيلات وسيقدم الكثير لفريقه
خطف صابر عطرون نجم الطرف الأيمن بالفرقة الحمراء الأضواء في التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها المريخ عصر أمس أمام التعاون السعودي عندما قدم أفضل مالديه في وظيفة الطرف الأيمن عندما شارك في تلك الوظيفة بعد غياب رمضان عجب بعامل الإصابة وقام عطرون بمتطلبات هذه الوظيفة على أكمل وجه على صعيد المساندة الدفاعية والقيام بالأدوار الهجومية بصورة نموذجية الأمر الذي جعله مرشحاً فوق العادة لاحتلال موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي وتحرير العجب من تلك الوظيفة حتى يتقدم لوظيفته الأساسية في الوسط ليقدم الكثير للمريخ في الموسم الجديد.
من أول ظهور لصابر عطرون في أول تجربة إعدادية للمريخ أمام فريق أديس أبابا عندما شارك كبديل في تلك المباراة كانت لمساته تتحدث عن لاعب مميز جداً وصاحب بنية جسمانية قوية وصارم في كسب الكرات المشتركة دون ارتكاب أي مخالفات مع قدر عالٍ من المهارة يجعله يستطيع القيام بالأدوار الهجومية التي تتطلبها وظيفة الطرف الأيمن بصورة مثالية، غير أن عطرون وفي تجربة الأمس أمام التعاون السعودي كان أكثر تميزاً وظهر بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة ولعب بانسجام تام مع المجموعة وجعل الجهة اليمنى آمنة تماماً وصمد في وجه كل المحاولات الهجومية من جانب الفريق السعودي، ليس هذا فحسب بل قام صابر عطرون بدوره على أكمل وجه في الجانب الهجومي وجعل الجهة اليمنى منطقة نشطة في بناء الهجمات وأرسل أكثر من كرة معكوسة أمام المرمى وتميز عطرون بقدرته على الأداء بأقل قدر ممكن من الأخطاء واستفاد من قدراته كمدافع صريح في التصدي لكل المحاولات الهجومية من جانب الفريق السعودي وبالتالي فإن صابر عطرون واذا سار على درب الإجادة والتألق يستطيع أن يحتل موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي وأن يقدم الكثير للمريخ في مقبل المباريات.
العجب المستفيد الأكبر
سيكون رمضان عجب المستفيد الأكبر اذا نجح صابر عطرون في إقناع المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال بقدرته على شغل وظيفة الطرف الأيمن بكفاءة عالية بحيث يصبح الأحمر ليس بحاجة لتوليف رمضان عجب برغم أن الأخير قام بدوره على أكمل وجه في تلك الوظيفة ووظّف كل قدراته العالية في القيام بمتطلبات وظيفة الطرف الأيمن بصورة لا تقل عن أداء اللاعب المتخصص في تلك الوظيفة، وبرغم أن رمضان عجب لاعب صاحب نزعة هجومية لكنه كان يؤدي الأدوار الدفاعية بصورة أكثر من رائعة غير أن المريخ يحتاج لرمضان أكثر حتى يدعم النقص البائن في الوسط المتقدم أو المقدمة الهجومية لأن مشاركة رمضان إلى جوار بكري المدينة كفيلة بوضع حد لظاهرة ضياع الفرص السهلة التي كم عانى منها الأحمر في الموسم المنصرم وأصبحت تهدده في الموسم الجديد لأن كل المحاولات الرامية لعودة تراوري لم يُكتب لها النجاح وبالتالي فإن تألق عطرون سيجعل المريخ يكسب لاعب طرف أيمن محترم وفي الوقت نفسه يمتلك لاعباً هدافاً يستطيع أن يتقدم إلى الوظائف الهجومية ليضيف الكثير للمريخ في جانب إحراز الأهداف.
شهادة خاصة جداً من مدرب مقتدر
من أكثر المدربين الذين طالبوا المريخ بضرورة التعاقد مع صابر عطرون الكابتن فاروق جبرة الذي كان مرشحاً للتعاقد مع المريخ ويرى جبرة أن عطرون يؤدي متطلبات كل وظائف الدفاع بدرجة عالية من الإتقان والتميز ويراهن على أنه لن يحتاج للكثير من الوقت حتى يحتل موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي للمريخ ليقدم الكثير للفرقة الحمراء لأنه لاعب صاحب بنية جسمانية ممتازة ويستطيع كسب الكرات المشتركة وتحمل اللعب الأفريقي العنيف مع امكانية الاستفادة منه في أكثر من وظيفة مثل الطرف الأيمن والوسط المتأخر ويبدو أن عطرون لم يخالف توقعات جبرة مطلقاً ويمضي حتى الآن بخطوات واثقة على خُطى الإجادة والتألق مما يجعله مرشحاً فوق العادة لأن يصبح أول من يقتحم التشكيلة الحمراء من بين القادمين الجدد في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية.
ابراهومة مُعجب جداً بمستواه
تابع الكابتن ابراهيم حسين مدرب المريخ السابق صابر عطرون في التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها مع المريخ عصر أمس أمام التعاون السعودي وأبدى ابراهومة إعجابه الشديد بالقدرات الدفاعية الممتازة لهذا اللاعب وإجادته لمتطلبات وظيفة الطرف الأيمن العصري بصورة أكثر من رائعة، فهو يقوم بدوره على أكمل وجه في كسب الكرات المشتركة دون ارتكاب أي مخالفات مع تحويلها لهجمات مرتدة وأشار ابراهومة إلى أن عطرون مكسب كبير للمريخ ويعتبر نجم التسجيلات الحقيقي بلا منازع خاصة وأن الأحمر كان يحتاج بشدة للاعب طرف أيمن بمواصفات عطرون ليقوم بالأدوار الدفاعية بصورة مثالية غير أن ابراهومة عاد وأشار إلى أن عطرون يحتاج لبعض اللمسات في جانب إرسال الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى لأنه يجيد كسب الكرات المشتركة ويسهم في بناء الهجمة من الخلف لكن تنقصه اللمسة الأخيرة عندما يرسل الكرة المعكوسة أمام المرمى لأنها لا تصل بالدقة المطلوبة وبالتالي اذا نجح المدرب في مساعدته للتخلص من هذا العيب لن يستطيع أي لاعب منافسته وسيحتل موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي على الطرف الأيمن ليقدم الكثير للمريخ، وراهن ابراهومة على أن عطرون لن يخرج من تشكيلة أي مدرب يشرف على تدريب الفرقة الحمراء لأن كل المواصفات المطلوبة في لاعب الطرف الأيمن المميز تتوافر في عطرون.
أمير دامر:
عطرون لاعب مميز ويحتاج للمزيد من الانسجام مع المجموعة
أشاد الكابتن أمير دامر المدرب العام للمريخ بالمستوى الجيد الذي قدمه الأحمر في تجربة الأمس أمام التعاون السعودي ذاكراً أن كل العناصر اجتهدت وقدمت مستوىً فنياً جيداً وخص اللاعب صابر عطرون بإشادة كبرى ذاكراً أنه لعب مباراة كبيرة وأدى بثقة وثبات وقام بمتطلبات وظيفة الطرف الأيمن على أكمل وجه وأثبت بأنه أحد أكبر المكاسب التي خرج بها الأحمر من فترة الانتقالات الشتوية، ورأى دامر أن عطرون يحتاج فقط للمزيد من الانسجام والتفاهم مع المجموعة وبعد ذلك يستطيع أن يقدم مستوىً أفضل بكثير من الذي قدمه مع الأحمر في تجربة الأمس أمام التعاون السعودي.
أ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻳﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻭﺭﺍﻕ ﺍﻟﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ

ﻳﺘﺠﻪ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻟﺘﺤﻮﻳﻞ ﺍﻭﺭﺍﻕ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻮﻙ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺷﺌﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﻠﻘﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺼﻴﺎﻏﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺟﻤﺔ ﺑﻮﺍﺳﻄﺔ ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صناع اللعب في الفرقة الحمراء.. منافسة قادمة بقوة 
ابراهيم محجوب النجم الأول في مباراة التعاون وكوفي يعود للتألق
أوكراه في مواجهة أصعب منافسة.. القائد يبحث عن وظيفة وألوك قادم لإحداث انقلاب كبير
في وقتٍ يتوقع فيه أن تواجه الجهاز الفني بالمريخ مشكلة حقيقية في الوسط المتأخر بعد رحيل أيمن سعيد وعدم ظهور مدافع جيد يستطيع أن يجعل علاء الدين يتقدم لأخذ موقعه في الوسط المتأخر لا تبدو هناك أي خيارات مقنعة في الوسط المتأخر غير سالمون وعمر بخيت وبخلاف ذلك سيكون الجهاز الفني بحاجة للتوليف بإشراك بعض العناصر التي تجيد اللعب في الوسط المتأخر مثل ابراهيم محجوب وضفر ورمضان عجب وعلى النقيض نجد أن الوسط المتقدم ينعم بوفرة لا مثيل لها بصورة قد تجعل المنافسة على أشدها بين صناع اللعب في الفرقة الحمراء.
في الوسط الأيمن كسب المريخ نجمه الواعد ابراهيم محجوب من جديد بعد أن حصل اللاعب على دفعة معنوية كبيرة بفضل ترفيعه للفريق الأول وحل كل المشاكل التي كانت تحول بينه وتقديم مستواه الحقيقي مع المريخ واكتسب ابراهومة ثقة كبيرة في نفسه وثبّت خطواته وعاد ليقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء حيث كان النجم الأول بلامنازع في التجربة الإعدادية الأولى التي خاضها المريخ أمام فريق أديس أبابا غير انه عاد في تجربة الأمس أمام التعاون السعودي ليقدم مستوىً أفضل بكثير من الذي قدمه في تلك التجربة وتحرك ابراهومة في كل شببر من الملعب وكان نجم المباراة الأول وحصل على إشادة خاصة من جماهير الجالية التي صفقت كثيراً لمستواه الرفيع وقدراته العالية التي تصنع الفارق لمصلحة المجموعة وسيجعل ابراهومة المنافسة مشتعلة في الجهة اليمنى بصورة قد تجعل القائد راجي عبد العاطي مُهدداً بقوة بالجلوس على مقاعد البدلاء اذا لم يلجأ الجهاز الفني للاستفادة من ابراهيم محجوب في الوسط المتأخر لأنه من ضمن الخيارات التي تستطيع الأداء بمستوى جيد في الوسط المتأخر.
ألوك.. النجم المدهش
لا يحول بين ألوك والتشكيل الأساسي للمريخ غير حسم الفيفا لأمر هذا اللاعب والتأكيد على أحقية الأحمر في الاستفادة من خدماته بعد أن اختار الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تحويل ملف هذا اللاعب للفيفا، ولا يشغل ألوك نفسه كثيراً بهذه القضية بدليل مشاركته في التدريبات بجدية كبيرة وتألقه اللافت في كل التجارب التي شارك فيها حيث كان ألوك النجم الأميز على الإطلاق في تجربة سانت جورج الأثيوبي ثم شارك في تجربة الأمس كبديل أمام التعاون السعودي وأحدث انقلاباً في صناعة اللعب بالمريخ وأصبح من الصعب جداً أن يكون هناك أي منافس له اذا أصبح مؤهلاً قانونياً للمشاركة مع الأحمر لأن ألوك مميز لأبعد الحدود في الصناعة وتسجيل الأهداف.
منافسة غانية في الوسط الأيسر
في الوسط الأيسر سيكون هناك صراع غاني غاني بين كوفي وأوكراه بعد أن كانت الكلمة العليا لكوفي في الموسم الماضي بعد أن احتل موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي في جميع المباريات وفرض نفسه بقوة وكان مؤثراً لأبعد الحدود في نتائج الفريق الأفريقية والمحلية ولا يريد أوكراه أن يجلس كبديل بعد رحيل الفرنسي غارزيتو الذي يحمّله الساحر الغاني مسئولية جلوسه بصورة مستمرة على مقاعد البدلاء وبالتالي كان أول اللاعبين حضوراً للإعداد وأكثرهم تألقاً في التدريبات لكنه لم يتألق حتى الآن في جميع التجارب التي شارك فيها مع الأحمر واذا سار الوضع على هذا المنوال سيمضي كوفي قدماً في احتلال الجهة اليسرى لكن اذا تألق أوكراه حتى وإن لم يطح بكوفي يمكن أن يتقدم ليشارك في المقدمة الهجومية لأنه مميز للغاية في اللمسة الأخيرة بما يكفي لحل أزمة التهديف التي يعاني منها المريخ بشدة.
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صور من تدريب المريخ الصباحي اليوم

















الجماعة ديل مصنقرين في الواطة مالهم
*

----------


## ياسر-طه

*اهل المنتدى وجميع المريخاب :السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقولها بكل تجرد وصدق وامانة ان عبد الصمد وجمال الوالى وطارق عثمان الطاهر كانوا رجال بمعنى الكلمة 
الفضل لله تبارك وتعالى ومن ثم هما بذلوا الجهد والعرق فصار المريخ من كبار الاندية العالمية  وكل الاندية تتسارع للتبارى معه
وكل من اتقدهم وعارضهم نقول له راجع نفسك 
ليس هناك من لا يخطأ لاكن انا تاكد لى المعاارضين لهم نقدهم غير موضوعى وغير بناء بل لاسباب شخصية 
فاين المعارضون بعد تنتازل هؤلاء الرجال من ادارة الفريق 
لماذا لم نسمع صوتهم *** اين اختفوا*** اين لجاءو

ياسر عبدالله محمد طه // ليبيا // بنغازى
                        	*

----------

